# nuovo ordine Mondiale...



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AgsXIZY_VSA


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

per me non è fantascienza...ahimè...


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2009)

L'unica cosa che salvo dal filmato e' l'aforismo di Abraham Lincoln:

*Potete ingannare tutti per qualche tempo e alcuni per tutto il  tempo, ma non potete ingannare tutti per tutto il tempo.*








Il tempo scade per tutti ... ed e' il solo galantuomo.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=705gZCr9v_8.

ohi ohi..poveri figli...mari


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=705gZCr9v_8.
> 
> ohi ohi..poveri figli...mari


li avevo gia' visti.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Gennaio 2009)

Sul microchip penso non ci sia molto di cui preoccuparsi.

I messaggi subliminali invece sono abbastanza diffusi nel mondo della musica, TV e cinema.
Anche Battiato ne ha usati di innocui.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=J92mGq2iZ3Q


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sul microchip penso non ci sia molto di cui preoccuparsi.
> 
> * I messaggi subliminali invece sono abbastanza diffusi nel mondo della musica, TV e cinema.*
> Anche Battiato ne ha usati di innocui.
> ...



Mi risulta che sono proibiti per legge, a livello mondiale.

Comunque il video da te postato E' allucinante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ma la cosa strana e' che a me non arrivono quando il video scorre normale, come mai?


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi risulta che sono proibiti per legge, a livello mondiale.
> 
> Comunque il video da te postato E' allucinante
> 
> ...



In messaggi subliminali devono essere percepiti solo dall'inconscio.
In questo site ci sono molti esempi.


http://www.ccsg.it/Antonio.html 

 
Ma questa gente mi sembra troppo fanatica.
Ho l'impressione che non abbiano niente di meglio da fare che andare alla ricerca di questi dettagli.
In alcuni casi si tratta di semplici coincidenze, in altri casi di “ragazzate”.
Ci sono anche molte interpretazioni sbagliate. Una volta in un site di protestanti (che vedono il demonio dappertutto) ho visto che indicavano il Papa come satanista perché nella sedia dov'era seduto era incisa la croce capovolta (secondo loro un simbolo satanico). In realtà la croce capovolta è un simbolo che si rifà alla morte di San Pietro e che la Chiesa Cattolica usa da tempo immemorabile.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> In *messaggi subliminali devono essere percepiti solo dall'inconscio.*
> In questo site ci sono molti esempi.
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, che ti devo dire ... il mio inconscio c'ha da fare altrove, e' impegnato in altre cose piu' importanti ... non ha mai captato alcun messaggio subliminale.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2009)

A pensarci bene quando ascolto (capita in TIBBU') Gigi D'Alessio sto male, avverto un rifiuto dal profondo ... pensi/credi che anche D'alessio usi sti messaggi subliminali?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> A pensarci bene quando ascolto (capita in TIBBU') Gigi D'Alessio sto male, avverto un rifiuto dal profondo ... pensi/credi che anche D'alessio usi sti messaggi subliminali?


Si, li usa per limitare quei sintomi. Pensa come ti sentiresti senza!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

Trovo che uno dei pericoli più grandi sia in realtà l'istigazione alla paura data proprio da filmati di questo genere.
La componente demagogica è fortissima, ed utilizza elementi del tutto estranei all'argomento reale ma che si sa essere facile leva per coloro che non si mettono più di tanto a vagliare quelo che vedono e sentono.
Senza dubbio non possiamo avere particolare fiducia per nessuno dei vari governi, ma nemmeno fare del terrorismo informativo per contrastare altro terrorismo informativo può essere accettato.
Si mettono in evidenza fattori spettacolari, si rinuncia a prendere in considerazione i fattori causa primari, e le conseguenze dirette sulla nostra vita che, essendo per noi positive, non abbiamo intenzione di mettere in discussione. 
Purtroppo nella storia piiù volte ci si è trovati nelle condizioni di dover accettare il male minore, in quanto unica soluzione a problemi ben più rilevanti. Non sono un americanista, tantomeno ho simpatia per Bush, ma devo ammettere che buona parte del mio benessere deriva proprio dalla presenza di una politica americana che lo va a proteggere a suo modo, pur con progetti a lungo termine discutibilissimi.
Le fobie del controllo microchip trovano origine nella fantascienza degli anni settanta, e la tecnologia ha confermato che potrebbe diventare possibile. Ricordiamoci però che la tecnologia, il "benessere" in genere, nascono principalmente dal desiderio dell'uomo di sentirsi più protetto, più comodo, più tranqullo. Far passare le telecamere di vigilanza per "il grande fratello" orwelliano è quantomeno ipocrita, in quanto esse sono preposte a controllare l'azione dei disonesti, dei ladri, dei terroristi, dei violenti, e vorrei vedere chi non farebbe appello alla loro presenza ed ai filmati ottenuti per rivelare un danno, una violenza subita.
Invocare un mondo tutto "Peace & Love", inneggiando ad una libertà che debba essere solo nostra, e non di chi può invadere il nostro territorio è infantile, sciocco, contraddittorio.
No quindi ad un certo tipo di politiche, no però pure alla demagogia, falsa ancora di più, che per additare i creatori di falsi nemici ne addita altri, a volte più falsi ancora.
Quello su cui nessuno pone l'attenzione, né governi, né demagoghi "free lance", è la vera responsabilità dell'individuo, il quale volente o nolente impone la sua presenza, invoca a gran voce i diritti e disdegna, se non a parole, nei fatti, i reali doveri di ognuno.
"Piove, governo ladro": espressione spiritosa, ma purtroppo profondamente radicata nel pensiero comune della gente che pur di poter inveire contro le colpe altrui, esce di casa senza ombrello.
Storia lunga devo lavorare, purtroppo, ma ce ne sarebbe da dire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Gennaio 2009)

...... Il volo ad ala battente, come quella degli insetti, per ora è ancora al di là delle potenzialità tecnologiche. Quelle "mosche" spia non esistono.


----------

